# mi è venuto DA/DI farlo



## Metternich

Buongiorno,

Avrei una piccola domanda: c'è una differenza tra _mi è venuto da farlo_ e _mi è venuto di farlo?_

"_- _La partita è chiusa, vecchio bastardo, - mi è venuto *da* dirgli con voce quasi affettuosa, mentre Bernadette lo rivestiva (...)."

Allora, l'ha detto veramente o gli è solo venuta voglia di dirlo?


"Mi è venuto *di* pensare al nostro primo incontro di tanti anni fa a Chicago."

Qui, non c'è dubbio, ci ha veramente pensato. 

Dunque, ci sarebbe una differenza tra le due costruzioni (da/di)? Grazie per le vostre risposte.


----------



## PAsK

Non saprei. Comunque, a rigor di logica, si potrebbe intuire che "da" e "di" sono semplici costrutti grammaticali. E' il contesto che dà a entrambi le stesse sfumature...


----------



## Metternich

D'accordo. Però, cosa significa questa frase;

"_- _La partita è chiusa, vecchio bastardo, - mi è venuto *da* dirgli con voce quasi affettuosa, mentre Bernadette lo rivestiva (...)."

L'ha detto o solo pensato?? Non so come capirlo.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Per me l'ha detto.


----------



## awanzi

Secondo me anche in questa frase la persona non si limita a pensare, ma dice.
Se non l'avesse fatto probabilmente il tempo sarebbe diverso, tipo "mi _veniva/sarebbe venuto_".

Per esempio quando si dice "mi _verrebbe_ (quasi) di fare/dire/ecc." di solito poi non si agisce. 

Però la regola non la so (e non so neanche se esiste, infatti).


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Se non l'avesse detto Metternich, la frase sarebbe stata *"mi sarebbe venuto da dirgli..."*


----------



## Metternich

D'accordo, dunque, l'ha detto... Ma nel contesto mi piacerebbe piu' se non lo disse.


----------



## Lotterina

buongiorno a tutti! secondo me l'ha detto. 
perchè lui lo ha detto con voce quasi affettuosa.
perciò concordo pienamente con IlPetaloCremisi.


----------



## PAsK

Concordo anche io con IlPetaloCremisi: in italiano si usa il condizionale per esprimere la potenzialità che qualcosa avvenga/sia avvenuta. Ad esempio:

Mi verrebbe da farmi un piatto di pasta alla carbonara _(ma non posso perché sono a dieta)_!

Mi viene proprio da farmi un piatto di pasta alla carbonara _(che me frega della dieta_)!



In quel caso esplica totalmente:

"_- _La partita è chiusa, vecchio bastardo, - mi è venuto da dirgli con voce quasi affettuosa, mentre Bernadette lo rivestiva (...)."

Quindi, forse, non bisogna tanto considerare il da o il di, quanto il modo del verbo venire.


----------



## awanzi

Grazie della considerazione!!!


----------



## Metternich

Tante grazie per le vostre risposte.

Pero' sentite una differenza tra la costruzione con DA e quella con DI?


----------



## PAsK

Non penso ci sia differenza... ripeto, secondo me va visto nella coniugazione del verbo andare.


----------



## Necsus

Metternich said:
			
		

> Avrei una piccola domanda: c'è una differenza tra _mi è venuto da farlo_ e _mi è venuto di farlo?_


Io francamente sconsiglierei di usare la seconda, e i vocabolari mi confortano:
Garzanti - _venire da_... , sentire l'impulso (sempre nella forma impers.): _mi viene da piangere_, _da ridere._
DeMauro - 8 CO seguito dalla preposizione _da_, sentire l’impulso: _mi viene da piangere_, _da ridere._


			
				Metternich said:
			
		

> D'accordo. Però, cosa significa questa frase;
> "_- _La partita è chiusa, vecchio bastardo, - mi è venuto *da* dirgli con voce quasi affettuosa, mentre Bernadette lo rivestiva (...)."
> L'ha detto o solo pensato?? Non so come capirlo.


Be', stando anche alle definizioni, _ha avuto l'impulso_ di dirlo, se poi l'abbia fatto o meno nel brano non è precisato, sicuramente l'ha pensato.


----------



## Metternich

Si, anch'io ho trovato questa definizione nello Zingarelli (Venir da…, sentire l'impulso di…; usato nella forma impers.: mi viene da piangere, da ridere). Infatti, è anche per questo che la cosa sempre non mi pare chiara.

La "voce quasi affettuosa" nel brano veramente porta a pensare che le parole sono state realmente pronunciate quello che contraddice la definizione.

Un'altra frase con una costruzione differente, anche se simile:

"Il nodo della cravatta era andato un po' fuori posto; *mi venne istintivo il gesto di raddrizzarlo*, come se un cadavere con la cravatta storta potesse dare piu' nell'occhio d'un cadavere in ordine.

Dunque l'ha fatto? Ha raddrizzato la cravatta ad un cadavere??? Veremante, non so.


----------



## Necsus

Metternich said:
			
		

> Sì, anch'io ho trovato questa definizione nello Zingarelli (Venir da…, sentire l'impulso di…; usato nella forma impers.: mi viene da piangere, da ridere). Infatti, è anche per questo che la cosa sempre non mi pare chiara.
> 
> La "voce quasi affettuosa" nel brano veramente porta a pensare che le parole siano state realmente pronunciate, cosa che contraddice la definizione.
> 
> Un'altra frase con una costruzione differente, anche se simile:
> 
> "Il nodo della cravatta era andato un po' fuori posto; *mi venne istintivo il gesto di raddrizzarlo*, come se un cadavere con la cravatta storta potesse dare piu' nell'occhio d'un cadavere in ordine.
> 
> Dunque l'ha fatto? Ha raddrizzato la cravatta ad un cadavere??? Veramente, non so.


Non direi che la definizione viene contraddetta: l'impulso c'è comunque stato, quello che non sappiamo è se sia stato assecondato o meno.
Io però sono favorevole a pensare che l'azione sia stata compiuta in entrambi i casi, se così non fosse probabilmente la scelta dei termini e la costruzione sarebbero state diverse, come già altri hanno detto.


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Io francamente sconsiglierei di usare la seconda, e i vocabolari mi confortano:
> Garzanti - _venire da_... , sentire l'impulso (sempre nella forma impers.): _mi viene da piangere_, _da ridere._
> DeMauro - 8 CO seguito dalla preposizione _da_, sentire l’impulso: _mi viene da piangere_, _da ridere._


 
Il Devoto Oli ammette l'uso di entrambe le preposizioni:

"10. Essere portato istintivamente a fare qualcosa, averne l'impulso
con la prep. *da *e l'inf. [seguono esempi]
con la prep. *di *e l'inf.:_mi è venuto di guardare nella vetrina proprio mentre mettevano quella collana"_

Tuttavia ho l'impressione che ci sia una differenza: forse parlando di reazioni emotive si usa in genere _da _(mi viene da piangere/ridere) mentre _di _si usa più in frasi come l'esempio riportato nel Devoto Oli.


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:
			
		

> Il Devoto Oli ammette l'uso di entrambe le preposizioni:
> 
> "10. Essere portato istintivamente a fare qualcosa, averne l'impulso
> con la prep. *da *e l'inf. [seguono esempi]
> con la prep. *di *e l'inf.:_mi è venuto di guardare nella vetrina proprio mentre mettevano quella collana"_
> 
> Tuttavia ho l'impressione che ci sia una differenza: forse parlando di reazioni emotive si usa in genere _da _(mi viene da piangere/ridere) mentre _di _si usa più in frasi come l'esempio riportato nel Devoto Oli.


Che dire? Nonostante il Devoto Oli, a me non _viene proprio da_ usare 'di' dopo 'venire', perciò non saprei davvero giudicare come possa essere _usato in genere.._! 
Per scrupolo ho controllato anche lo Zingarelli e il Treccani, e neanche lì è previsto.


----------



## PAsK

Effettivamente non è bello dal punto di vista fonico il "di"... mai usato neanche io. Tuttavia, grammaticalmente sapevo che era corretto.


----------



## awanzi

Forse anche qui il discorso si dovrebbe spostare sulla forma del verbo.

A me viene molto naturale usare "di" in questi casi:
_
Mi verrebbe di prenderti a randellate!
Mi sarebbe venuto di dargli uno schiaffo.


_Ps: scusate per la violenza...


----------

